# is it okay to invite my non-reformed friends?



## dust_and_ashes (Jun 16, 2006)

is it okay to invite my non-reformed christian friends to join the board or is that not encouraged here?

i respect the board's wishes...


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dust_and_ashes_
> is it okay to invite my non-reformed christian friends to join the board or is that not encouraged here?
> 
> i respect the board's wishes...



Board Rules.


----------



## dust_and_ashes (Jun 16, 2006)

doh!

sorry... 

thanks!


----------



## blhowes (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dust_and_ashes_
> is it okay to invite my non-reformed christian friends to join the board or is that not encouraged here?
> 
> i respect the board's wishes...


Great idea to invite your friends. Though they wouldn't be able to join the board due to the membership rules, it sure wouldn't hurt to invite them to visit the board as lurkers. Its an excellent way to learn. You could also point them to some of the other areas of the site where all the articles are. There's a wealth of information there.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jun 16, 2006)




----------

